# September 09 Photo Challenge Poll - 'Live Performance'



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 5, 2009)

So which one's your favourite?

Submissions for "Live Performance"

*Note: It is well worth looking all of the images at their full size this month, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that much justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select Sorted By: "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and then click on the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 11, 2009)

Time for a reminder to all that voting is still open and we would like to see you supporting the efforts of those who have submitted their work for this challenge - go to it...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 13, 2009)

There is still time for a few more votes - go on, it won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner. I've been out of town for a week or so. I'll go work out who did what and get back to you. Back soon...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 1, 2009)

At long last, it's time to announce the winners.

In first place, the "Live Performance" Photo Challenge winner is Josh Beck








In second place is AE86







and sharing 3rd place are RobertAndrewPhoto







and Beverchakus






So congratulations to all who took part, even if you weren't one of the winners this month. I'll be sifting through the October submissions for "Abstract Art" later, but chances are that the poll won't be up for a few days.

PM in the post for Josh.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 3, 2009)

These are outstanding images!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mazzarooney (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## jubb (Nov 27, 2009)

wow, sweet shots.


----------

